

I Was a Warehouse Wage Slave - aurelianito
http://motherjones.com/print/161491

======
dalke
Previous discussion at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3641184> (208
comments) and there are a few other dupe submissions, with 6 or fewer
comments.

~~~
aurelianito
Sorry, I did not know it was submitted before.

~~~
dalke
No problem. Search is your friend. :)

------
va_coder
"The gal conducting our training reminds us again that we cannot miss any days
our first week. There are NO exceptions to this policy. She says to take
Brian, for example, who's here with us in training today. Brian already went
through this training, but then during his first week his lady had a baby, so
he missed a day and he had to be fired. Having to start the application
process over could cost a brand-new dad like Brian a couple of weeks' worth of
work and pay. Okay? Everybody turn around and look at Brian. Welcome back,
Brian. Don't end up like Brian."

It's amazing we allow this. It should be illegal.

